# i just liked the way it came out



## spiffybeth (Jan 7, 2008)

its almost philosophical.... how many faces do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## Nurf (Jan 16, 2008)

thats pretty sweet.. freaked me out the first time took a glance at it ..


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 16, 2008)

I think if you cropped out the bottom part,  up to the corner of the mirror, it would enhance the effect.


----------



## domromer (Jan 16, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I think if you cropped out the bottom part,  up to the corner of the mirror, it would enhance the effect.



+1 looks good, nice idea.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope you don't mind...

Here are 2


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 24, 2008)

Nurf said:


> thats pretty sweet.. freaked me out the first time took a glance at it ..



thanks for the comment and the bump! i had forgotten about this picture...



TATTRAT said:


> I think if you cropped out the bottom part,  up to the corner of the mirror, it would enhance the effect.



thanks! and i like your crop!



domromer said:


> +1 looks good, nice idea.



gracias!


----------

